# Can you determine a tarantula's gender even when it's still a sling?



## Renoxus (Aug 28, 2017)

So yeah? Can you? Thank y'all!


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes, but the smaller they are, the harder it is. You have to carefully spread out the tiny molt without tearing it, and then use a camera, microscope, magnifying glass, etc to examine it.

I pretty much never try it any more if they're less than an inch. It's just an exercise in frustration. I've had better luck with sexing molts that are 1.5 inches and above.

Of course, there are exceptions to every rule. Legs, my 4 inch G. pulchripes, is still unsexed because that T has mangled every molt before I could examine it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## cold blood (Aug 28, 2017)

When they are that small, it can be very difficult to see what's there...a strong microscope would be needed....possible, but not practical...best to wait till 2-3".

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## grayzone (Aug 28, 2017)

Its very possible.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

It's possible but it's easier to wait until they hit around 1.5-2 inches, due to being an Ogryn, I've personally yet to manage untangling an exuvia for anything smaller than 1.5" without tearing it to shreds.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Abbio (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm interested in how you would do this also! i have a GBB sling around 2" and should be due to molt soon, would someone be able to post a diagram of what it is i would be looking for and what i need to do.
Many thanks!
Abby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 29, 2017)

Abbio said:


> I'm interested in how you would do this also! i have a GBB sling around 2" and should be due to molt soon, would someone be able to post a diagram of what it is i would be looking for and what i need to do.
> Many thanks!
> Abby.


Just look up molt sexing, there's plenty of good info out there on it. Your basically opening up the molted exo in the abdomen area, stretching it out and looking for spermathecae.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2017)

Abbio said:


> I'm interested in how you would do this also! i have a GBB sling around 2" and should be due to molt soon, would someone be able to post a diagram of what it is i would be looking for and what i need to do.
> Many thanks!
> Abby.


The flap in the circled area is what you're looking for

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 29, 2017)

Abbio said:


> I'm interested in how you would do this also! i have a GBB sling around 2" and should be due to molt soon, would someone be able to post a diagram of what it is i would be looking for and what i need to do.
> Many thanks!
> Abby.


You do the same thing, use the same equipment as one does for an adult, ie larger one. @Trenor and I use digital microscopes, quite helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abbio (Aug 30, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The flap in the circled area is what you're looking for


That's great thanks for your help! 
I will no doubt be posting again when the little guy has another molt, do you have any advice on what to do with then molt after? how do you prepare yours to be examined?

Thanks!


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 30, 2017)

Abbio said:


> do you have any advice on what to do with then molt after? how do you prepare yours to be examined?


Using sharp scissors, separate the abdomen from the rest of the exuviae. Then fill a small dish with water, and add a drop of dish soap. (This decreases the surface tension of the water, making it easier to rehydrate the exuviae. Otherwise, it just tends to float on the surface.) Add the abdomen, and push it below the surface. Let it soak for 2-5 minutes.

When it's done soaking, you should be able to easily untwist the abdomen. I find that if you cut off the section below both pairs of book lungs (this is not needed), the section you do need will stay open. Otherwise, it has a tendency to fold in on itself.

You may find this video by @z32upgrader helpful: that is where I got the helpful tips on adding a drop of dish liquid and cutting away the parts you don't need.





If you'd like us to try to sex your tarantula (or if you want confirmation of your own attempts), you can post pictures here: Spermathecae sexing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abbio (Aug 30, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Using sharp scissors, separate the abdomen from the rest of the exuviae. Then fill a small dish with water, and add a drop of dish soap. (This decreases the surface tension of the water, making it easier to rehydrate the exuviae. Otherwise, it just tends to float on the surface.) Add the abdomen, and push it below the surface. Let it soak for 2-5 minutes.
> 
> When it's done soaking, you should be able to easily untwist the abdomen. I find that if you cut off the section below both pairs of book lungs (this is not needed), the section you do need will stay open. Otherwise, it has a tendency to fold in on itself.
> 
> ...



Thankyou guys! so much, i'm so glad i joined Arachnoboards! you're all brilliant.

I know its easy enough to just 'search the web' no pun intended!

But makes a much nicer experience interacting with you lot and learning from you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wait till at least 1.5-2". My one of my l.parahybana last molted and was just starting to see the colour under the skin. Still can't tell if it's f or m and it's an 1.5" so unless you have a microscope I would wait.
I have noticed most people that have pics the skin is from a 2-3".


----------



## Abbio (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the molt... but i managed to get this picture last night.
Is it any good? What do you guys think?


----------



## Abbio (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Abbio (Sep 26, 2017)

I managed to get these pics of the molt what do you guys think? i think i can see a flap... but i'm really not sure! maybe its still too small....


----------



## Abbio (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 26, 2017)

Abbio said:


> View attachment 253256
> 
> 
> I managed to get these pics of the molt what do you guys think? i think i can see a flap... but i'm really not sure! maybe its still too small....


You should've posted in the Spermathecae Sexing gallery rather than hijacking another thread but definitely female.


----------



## Abbio (Sep 26, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You should've posted in the Spermathecae Sexing gallery rather than hijacking another thread but definitely female.


Oh right sorry i just saw this of more of a discussion around if sexing was a possibility and this is where someone helped me with how to prepare the molt and i said i would post an update. I've found the sexing gallery now but i don't think i can delete my picture here so apologies. I'm new to the forums so I'm still learning how i should be using it !


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 26, 2017)

Abbio said:


> Oh right sorry i just saw this of more of a discussion around if sexing was a possibility and this is where someone helped me with how to prepare the molt and i said i would post an update. I've found the sexing gallery now but i don't think i can delete my picture here so apologies. I'm new to the forums so I'm still learning how i should be using it !


No worries, finding your way around on here can be a bit of a ball-ache at times, you'll get the hang of it eventually lol.


----------

